
Seth Godin: The Pope is coming - luccastera
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/04/the-pope-is-com.html
======
kirubakaran
I am reminded of "If his blog posts get any lighter he's going to have to
switch to Twitter." -pg

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34110>

------
Tichy
Yay, I feel super motivated now. Everything will be OK!

------
redorb
(disclosure: Seth Godin Fan)

\- I think he has his blogging style down to a art. \- Sometimes he lives in a
fantasy world of perfection, but isn't that the goal for most things? ...

